# Bi- lite....Detroit-Hall



## Chris Kennedy (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I am needing the following parts for my 49 Pacemaker:

 Hall-Detroit tail light bulb/socket assembly.

Original Echo Tube

 Complete Bi-Lite.

Will consider ANY condition.

Thanks Men!
Chris Kennedy


----------

